# Running the weather/skeeter gauntlet



## MIdigger (May 25, 2011)

Thunderstorms predicted later just rain currently. Later 1-1/2 in hail, tornadoes, and 70mph winds. My bottle affliction has kicked in. Iam packed for the mission and ready to bring back my POS (prisoners of soil).

 I do wonder if anyones done a survey on diggers, like a question of "As a child how much time did you spend in the sandbox?." "Did you prefer digging in the sandbox to playing baseball? football? etc?."

 The rain has now stopped, wooded infiltration begins now.


----------



## surfaceone (May 25, 2011)

> I do wonder if anyones done a survey on diggers, like a question of "As a child how much time did you spend in the sandbox?." "Did you prefer digging in the sandbox to playing baseball? football? etc?."


 
 Hey Rich,

 I spent a lot of time in the sandbox, still do on occasion. You can find some good stuff. I used to find tons of army men, shiny coins, etc.

 In 4th Grade, we were studying WWI and I dug opposing trenches in the front yard. They worked great for playing Doughboys vs. Huns, and doubled in brass for the siege of Petersburg, Vicksburg, or what have you. 

 Gave one somewhat of an appreciation of history...







 Later on, I did the whole sports thing...


----------



## kwalker (May 25, 2011)

Good luck out there. Just got done learning about WWI, gives a new perspective on warfare for sure.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 25, 2011)

"Running the weather/skeeter gauntlet"
 ..you mean gamut, don't you? []

 I vastly preferred lone adventures in the woods and along creeks/rivers to sports and social things as a kid.. and definitely still do.
 I hated the sandbox.. the bullies would mess up my creations.. I hate bullies even more than sandboxes..!


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> "Running the weather/skeeter gauntlet"
> ..you mean gamut, don't you? []
> ...


 
 I do too... as a kid... now.

 I don't think I was particularly prone to digging as a young kid, but I did have one of those fake crane thingies that dug up the soil!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 25, 2011)

> "Running the weather/skeeter gauntlet"
> ..you mean gamut, don't you?


 
 Well I did my homework and I see your expression makes perfect sense.. sorry for the geeky pestering..


----------



## MIdigger (May 26, 2011)

Well, it rained pretty hard. Lightning just a bit and thundered a bit. Came back with about 3- 5 gal pails of assorted bottles and copper. One interesting bottle is about 1/2 dia, x 5 inches and had a cork stopper in it. Found another large nujol, some flasks, some med slicks, and other odds and ends. Everytime the weather let up the skeeters came back in to attack.

 Was also going to say that military history is my favorite, reading books continually and especially on tactics of warfare.

 A nice warm shower, dry clothes.....and a hot meal. Oh, yeah sometime today I have to clean all those bottles too.


----------



## MIdigger (May 26, 2011)

Cyb-- no big deal. I meant Id be running between 2 sides of problems skeeters smacking me down and the weather mess to confront also. For the layman I shouldve just said "Ok here I go into the forest to dig, Working against the elements and skeeter challenge today". I am certainly no writer or master of the literature arts.


----------



## MIdigger (May 26, 2011)

Surface did you happen to catch the Belgian excavation of the trenches of WW1? cant remember the channel it was on but wow was that interesting. Dug all the way to the wooden planking walkways. Found unexploded ordnance, live 8mm (German) and 30 Cal U.S. and *mm Lebel (French muntitions) .303 (Brit). Shovels, guns, bayonets. And a host of other items.

 I think I missed my calling as an archeologist. Love history, bottle digging, relic/coin metal detecting, gold panning, fossils,bones etc.


----------



## surfaceone (May 26, 2011)

> Surface did you happen to catch the Belgian excavation of the trenches of WW1? cant remember the channel it was on but wow was that interesting.


 
 Hey Rich,

 I missed that one unfortunately. Was it THIS SHOW?






 The Belgian battlefields seem to be getting some attention of late:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 "Finds from Crossroads Farm indicate the presence of at least three regiments (clockwise from top right): a loaded British Webley revolver, found near skeletons from the Royal Sussex; a cap badge from the Royal King's Rifle Corps; another from the East Kent "Buffs"; and an ammunition pack with shells. (Photo courtesy the Institute of Archaeological Patrimony (IAP))" From.




From.


----------



## MIdigger (May 26, 2011)

It could be the very one. I havent seen it but once. But I know it was dug up in a cropfield and they had only a limited time to dig and re-bury it. Fascinating stuff. Id have worked it for free for the expirience.


----------

